# General Questions About T-shirts



## real millions (Nov 20, 2006)

does anyone know were i can customize blank t shirts and hoodies male and female in a wide variety of colors? about 20 or more ive been on websites like zazzle before and they dont really offer to much of a selection also as well if anyone knows were i can customized two toned hoodies of the horizontal stripe variety with alternating colors i would much appreciate the help


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

real millions said:


> does anyone know were i can customize blank t shirts and hoodies...


Welcome to the forum!

When you say 'customize' are you looking for screen printing, vinyl, heat transfer? 

Do you need them all at once or do you want to have them created and shipped on demand? (one at a time)


----------



## real millions (Nov 20, 2006)

hey i forgot to introduce myself hi to everyone im sorry when i say customize what i really meant was just ordering blanks (wide range of colors) in general although i plan on printing graphics on my garments i need to take the first step first and didnt want to ask to may questions


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Try http://www.jericosport.com/

See this recent topic for more info:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=8126


----------



## real millions (Nov 20, 2006)

^^thanks also does anyone know of a place online or nyc area were i can have tags made


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> thanks also does anyone know of a place online or nyc area were i can have tags made


Check out this thread (the companies listed make both hang tags and neckline tags):
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=8144&highlight=tags

There are more sources listed in the forums that can probably be found with a search


----------



## real millions (Nov 20, 2006)

i havent been here in a while but i have some more questions does anyone here know were i can get striped hoodies and shirts in a variety of colors for girls something like the current H&M style i uploaded a picture of the exact style im talkin about


----------



## YBOR (Dec 3, 2006)

www.alternativeapparel.com has stiped tees.


----------



## real millions (Nov 20, 2006)

thanks thats half the battle but im still looking for these hoodies if anyone finds anything post here thanks


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

real millions said:


> thanks thats half the battle but im still looking for these hoodies if anyone finds anything post here thanks


I haven't seen anything like that in wholesale blanks. Those hoodies are most likely custom made for H&M. 

You can have hoodies custom made, but you will probably need to order minimums over 1,000 pieces (or more).


----------



## real millions (Nov 20, 2006)

if i was interested in purchasing 1000 custom hoodies what website for sure would provide me with the striped hoodies?


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

real millions said:


> if i was interested in purchasing 1000 custom hoodies what website for sure would provide me with the striped hoodies?


There are quite a few members here that work for textile factories overseas, so if you post a "Service needed" ad in the TF classifieds, one of them might be able to give you a quote. 

P.s. You will need 15 posts to do that.


----------



## real millions (Nov 20, 2006)

^^ thanks for the info actually all the responses im starting to peace things together slowy but shortly


----------

